# Semi OT: LaMarcus Aldridge says he's staying at Texas



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...men/stories/030906dnspobig12lede.39887db.html




> Several mock drafts project Aldridge as a lottery pick. Texas students began chanting, "One more year! One more year!" in the closing minutes of UT's 72-48 victory Sunday over Oklahoma.
> 
> *Aldridge says emphatically, "I'm coming back."*
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Whoa . . . 

This is kind of a crushing blow to the Plan, even if we did only have a ~25% shot at him to begin with.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Aldridge's next comment on the draft will be along these lines in April when he declares, "I cannot pass up this opportunity, the NBA is somethign i have always dreamed about and i look forward to making it a reality."


----------



## MuresansThimble (Nov 16, 2005)

we've seen how this means nothing. absolutely nothing at this point in the year, and it even means nothing right after the year, as Sean May showed. 

if you ask me, the "NBA is not a concern right now" line is him wanting to forget how high a pick he'll be projected as. he wants to forget about all that for right NOW, as he should.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Pretty crushing news. He's not a franchise player, but he could have really helped us.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

MuresansThimble said:


> if you ask me, the "NBA is not a concern right now" line is him wanting to forget how high a pick he'll be projected as. he wants to forget about all that for right NOW, as he should.


Well, if that's true, then I can't say I'm that excited about drafting a player who's incapable of having that dialogue, you know, internally.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

...


----------



## MuresansThimble (Nov 16, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Well, if that's true, then I can't say I'm that excited about drafting a player who's incapable of having that dialogue, you know, internally.


a lot of guys make this comment to appease the fans and then bolt. for the record, i dont particularly want him, but i want anyone & everyone available so that the pick has more value,options.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

remlover said:


> Aldridge's next comment on the draft will be along these lines in April when he declares, "I cannot pass up this opportunity, the NBA is somethign i have always dreamed about and i look forward to making it a reality."


I wouldn't be a bit surprised.

I'd take his comments with a grain of salt. Maybe he will stay -- who knows? But I wouldn't take his word on the subject right now as anything written in stone.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Getting stronger, developing a killer instinct late in games, showing he can handle the ball and hitting free throws are all things Aldridge can improve before moving on to the NBA. But Aldridge's willingness to be coached is evidenced by the growth he's shown this season. He's become consistent with his hook shot. He hits jump shots with perfect form from 15 feet and even has a turnaround, fadeaway jumper that is unstoppable.
> 
> "LaMarcus wants to make a difference," Barnes said. "As you project him down the road, I don't think he's even scratched the surface with his game. He has a chance to really separate himself and be one of the best."


Drat.

Sounds like our kind of guy too.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

MuresansThimble said:


> a lot of guys make this comment to appease the fans and then bolt. for the record, i dont particularly want him, but i want anyone & everyone available so that the pick has more value,options.


That's dumb, too. You appease everyone for a few weeks just to enrage them for the rest of their lives?

I agree that we need to take this with a dose of "believe it when I see it." But Aldridge is already in everyone's top three; it's not like he doesn't know what's at stake.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

The Longhorn boosters sure can throw their money around....

If Aldridge is projected as a top three pick, and decides to stay, you have to tip your cap to the oil tycoons.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> The Longhorn boosters sure can throw their money around....


What are you insinuating?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)




----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

If he stays, look for Shelden Williams stock to rise dramatically.

Andrea........................................................................!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

It's usually during and after the tourney that the go/no go decision is fully fleshed out. It's usually afterward that financial sensibilities, as opposed to the collegiate responsabilities kick in too.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

He'd probably be making a mistake if he stays. He'll probably have to compete with Mr. Oden for "best big prospect" honors next year - no small task. And the gurus around here seem pretty confident that the top of the '07 draft is going to be great. He's taking a big risk if he stays.

A deep run into the tourney where Aldridge comes up big probably changes the equation, but this is tough news if you take him at his word (and there's no reason not to at this point). He has some invisible stretches, but overall I think he's a guy who can provide a decent two way presence pretty quickly once he gets to the league.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


>


Whether Aldridge comes out or not doesn't settle the question of the value of 2 in the bush.


And further:

We are really trying to stop fanning the flames that have divided this board. Any help from all the regulars, by stopping with the habit of personal shots and posts dripping with pointed sarcasm is greatly appreciated.

_Especially_ when the subject of the post relates to a topic that everyone knows gets the board all riled up. Its just not necessary.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Whoa . . .
> 
> This is kind of a crushing blow to the Plan, even if we did only have a ~25% shot at him to begin with.


In other news, Sean May is staying at North Carolina and is working hard on convincing his teammates to do the same.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> The Longhorn boosters sure can throw their money around....
> 
> If Aldridge is projected as a top three pick, and decides to stay, you have to tip your cap to the oil tycoons.


aldridge is going.

but if the longhorn boosters were throwing big money around, why would vince young leave? and tj ford?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

:banana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well, some of you know I was not too high on Aldridge anyway. We shall see if he keeps his word as the draft gets closer.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

You guys should know better, your very own Luol Deng swore that he would stay after his freshman year. Carmelo even said that he'd stay after he won the National Championship. They do this to shut their fans up and get everyone to talk about how they're such good kids, but then bolt as soon as they have the opportunity. I don't believe him one bit.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> That's dumb, too. You appease everyone for a few weeks just to enrage them for the rest of their lives?
> 
> I agree that we need to take this with a dose of "believe it when I see it." But Aldridge is already in everyone's top three; it's not like he doesn't know what's at stake.


I don't think anyone will be enraged. The "one more year" chant makes it pretty clear that the UT fans know there's a good shot he'll be leaving.

If I was Aldridge I'd say the same thing, everybody does. Last year Sean May was much more concrete about his plans to stay at UNC and nobody seemed upset when he left. Also, Aldridge would be a top three pick if the draft was held today, but in theory he could blow out a knee or bomb in the tournament and move down. You never know. If I was in his position I wouldn't say anything about the NBA until the college season is over and I'm 100% sure I'm leaving.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah, you can't take these comments too seriously yet. Gotta wait and see if he declares. 

I'm not sure if he's the right guy for us (maybe he is), but it'd be nice to have him there just to deepen the lottery pool.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

If he does stay, his stock will go through the roof next year when Buckman and Tucker leave. The biggest blow to Aldridge this season has been Tucker the black hole. Watch a Texas game. It's very clear Tucker is playing for a spot in the NBA, and if he does this over the next few weeks, the Longhorns will not make the Final 4.


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

85 lakers said:


> If he does stay, his stock will go through the roof next year when Buckman and Tucker leave. The biggest blow to Aldridge this season has been Tucker the black hole. Watch a Texas game. It's very clear Tucker is playing for a spot in the NBA, and if he does this over the next few weeks, the Longhorns will not make the Final 4.


What more can he get as a probable first pick? He'll probably comes out this year, I'd be stunned otherwise. Remember how Deng told everybody he would withdraw? Those millions are pretty attractive!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Rhyder said:


> If he stays, look for Shelden Williams stock to rise dramatically.


& Tiago Splitters...

If he doesn't declare, pax has to get Barg or trade...it's simple as that...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is the same LaMarcus who turned pro out of HS and then went back to school, once he couldn't get a promise. Do you really think he's going to turn down a top 2 pick in the draft position? I mean seriously.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

MuresansThimble said:


> a lot of guys make this comment to appease the fans and then bolt.


A lot of guys make this comment and then _don't_ bolt as well. 

Too many fans are needlessly skeptical of what athletes say. They say one thing and do another about as much as any other cross-section of people in this country.

Regardless, he's passing up what's sure to be a lot of money.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

85 lakers said:


> If he does stay, his stock will go through the roof next year when Buckman and Tucker leave. The biggest blow to Aldridge this season has been Tucker the black hole. Watch a Texas game. It's very clear Tucker is playing for a spot in the NBA, and if he does this over the next few weeks, the Longhorns will not make the Final 4.


if aldridge wants to avoid tucker, he needs to go to the nba. i don't see how tucker could leave. he doesn't have an nba position and no team will draft him in the first round or maybe even the second round.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

85 lakers said:


> If he does stay, his stock will go through the roof next year when Buckman and Tucker leave. The biggest blow to Aldridge this season has been Tucker the black hole. Watch a Texas game. It's very clear Tucker is playing for a spot in the NBA, and if he does this over the next few weeks, the Longhorns will not make the Final 4.



SOO on point.

I don't understand how people hate on him when he plays with more black holes then DJ from Hustle N Flow.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

smARTmouf said:


> I don't understand how people hate on him when he plays with more black holes then DJ from Hustle N Flow.


I agree with you guys about the black hole, I really hate watching that team play, but if he's a top 2 pick, his stock can't get any higher.


----------

